# Cars and Chemicals with Chemical Guys and BeTapp'd- Sunday 3rd March



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2010)

Hi Guys

Were hosting another of these meets in conjunction with Chemical Guys on here and BeTapp'd. There will be great discounts on offer from Chemical Guys and plenty of banter and tyre kicking. 

This starts at 10.30am on Sunday, 3rd March. The address if you don't know:

CHEMICAL GUYS UK, Unit 8&9 Flemington Ind Estate, Cambuslang, Glasgow, G72 7TN

More details can be found on the BeTapp'd Facebook page - http://www.facebook.com/betappd

It's been good to meet people from Detailing World at our previous meets. I look forward to seeing you there and hopefully some new faces !

Cheers,

Al


----------



## Chr1stof (Jun 27, 2012)

Might just fire along to this


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2010)

Sounds good


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Why the devil not!...Mind you, Im always there!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2010)

Lol - i know the feeling


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

I'll try to get along as well start off my "spring collection" :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2010)

Sounds good Derek


----------



## Shariain (Feb 6, 2013)

Looks like I can kill 2 birds with one stone hopefully as I will be attending the Scottish polishing class @defined details on that day


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2010)

We have a habit of having these on the same day as Gordon's classes lol! Completely unintentional !


----------



## Chr1stof (Jun 27, 2012)

Shariain said:


> Looks like I can kill 2 birds with one stone hopefully as I will be attending the Scottish polishing class @defined details on that day


Expensive day for you. Fortunately when I was at Gordon's they were closed when we were done lol.


----------



## Spotless Detailing (Oct 17, 2011)

need to try and make this one 

callum


----------



## Chr1stof (Jun 27, 2012)

I just read the OP again and noticed the "discount" part. I'm gonna regret this lol.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2010)

It'll hopefully be a good meet


----------



## SnowFoamer (Mar 4, 2012)

I might come to this event! 

What do you do?


----------



## Shariain (Feb 6, 2013)

At a guess I would say take all your hard earned cash and give you great products in return and then to top it all of cause a fight with you and your other half at how much you have just spent on stuff for your car. Again. 

They might also give some advice too. 

I don't really know but at a guess I don't think I'm far off.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2010)

lol - not far off!

Generally just an opportunity for like minded people to meet up and talk about cars and detailing.

Chemical Guys are kind enough to offer us their premises, discounts and product demonstrations and advice


----------



## John M (Nov 14, 2012)

Can anyone go to this ?

I seen on your facebook page that there may be someone there doing paintless dent removal, if so, do you have to book your car ?

Thanks

John


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2010)

Hi John 

Everyone is welcome. I'm not sure if there was enough interest in the dent removal. This was being looked at by Chemical Guys rather than us at BeTappd. 

It would still be good to see new faces 

Cheers

Al


----------



## John M (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi Al

Thanks for the reply, will try and get along anyway.

Thanks

John


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

What time are you normally there until?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2010)

At least noon - we've been known to be there well into the afternoon before


----------

